# Possibly a bad PSU mistake?



## stefan-west1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all I am building a computer at the moment with the specs in my signature. However the PSU I've ordered is Storm Silent LPG19-43 800W Power Supply (PSU). Now I've read a few reviews and there's mixed results to be honest. Some people saying its brilliant and others saying its terrible. All this kit is being delivered tomorrow so if need be I can get one from maplins or somewhere in an emergency. But does anyone have any actual experience with this PSU and if you did have a problem could it have possibly been down to that 1% that's faulty? 

I only ask because let's be honest most people only leave reviews if they have a problem

Thank you very much


----------



## tech savvy (Nov 13, 2012)

"It states the following on the PSU as well in regards to the maximum output of the PSU;

800W
+3.3V = 37A 
+5V = 51A
+12V/12V = 20/23A 
-12V = 0.8A
+5V SB = 2A

800W = +3.3V and +5V is 340W MAXIMUM output.

As such, based on this information, depending on what you are going to be doing with the PC, I would recommend a good quality 'branded' PSU. Corsair, Antec, PC Power, Silverstone, Kingwin, NZXT, Seasonic."

Edit: If it's going in that rig in your sig, DON'T! The PSU is the heart of any rig, there for should not be skimped on. I have no clue why people go spend $1000-1500 to make a fast and powerful rig, but then buy a low quality PSU to power it.


----------



## newcomputer20 (Nov 13, 2012)

so PSU's are a tricky thing to buy. lots of cheap brands out there and you really do get what you pay for. Purely based on the fact this is so cheap its silly i'm going to say its a pile of crap. 

If i can point you in this direction: 
http://www.computerforum.com/186629-power-supply-psu-tech-guide.html

Go for a corsair 650tx or 750 or one of the other named brands in that sticky. The TX is the cheapest version of corsair but its still wayyy better than that other one.


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't even attempt to run that your system on that peice of garbage.

It has no efficiency certification, and the specs on on scan.co.uk show that it has a single 12v Rail of only 32A. That means it's going to output only 384w for your cpu and card, plus any other components which require 12v. This is nowhere enough!

You want at least 38A for that card. Send it back and buy something worth-wile.

I'll let others recommend a suitable unit for you


----------



## tech savvy (Nov 13, 2012)

Bootup05 said:


> Don't even attempt to run that your system on that peice of garbage.
> 
> It has no efficiency certification, and the specs on on scan.co.uk show that it has a single 12v Rail of only 32A. That means it's going to output only 384w for your cpu and card, plus any other components which require 12v. This is nowhere enough!
> 
> ...



Just so Bootup05 is clear, that's 38a just for the GPU alone.


----------



## newcomputer20 (Nov 13, 2012)

if you have any problems putting it together here is a great place to ask.


----------



## tech savvy (Nov 13, 2012)

newcomputer20 said:


> if you have any problems putting it together here is a great place to ask.



Exactly. We enjoy/love helping people build there rig. Just let us know if you need any help.


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok well does anyone know if maplins would do a suitable one? Just it means I can get it tomoro then


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Or possibly pc world or something like that


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is this one I've found it's a 1000w which i know is too much but just because its rated 1000w doesn't mean it will run at that constantly surely? As far as I'm aware it will use only what it needs to. There are cheaper ones but this is the first gold rated one I've found:

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/ocz-zx1000w-un-zx-series-atx-psu-1000w-11342057-pdt.html


Also I know I could get it cheaper but its just as the stuff is being delivered tomorrow I want to have it going by the end of tomorrow so online is sort of out of the question here. Unless anyone knows any decent computer shops in Worcestershire.


----------



## wolfeking (Nov 13, 2012)

That OCZ is just fine.


----------



## newcomputer20 (Nov 13, 2012)

Personally i'd say that was too much. As long as you go for a decent brand 750 will be enough. Also something I discovered recently is maplin do a same day delivery if can't get out for any reason. 

Check these out if your set on pcworld:

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/ocz-zs750w-uk-zx-series-atx-psu-750w-11342078-pdt.html

And for complete safety saving a few quid the 850 version

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/ocz-zx850w-un-zx-series-atx-psu-850w-11342042-pdt.html


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those look good. Does anyone know if maplins have any good ones?


----------



## newcomputer20 (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/650w-xfx-proseries-semi-modular-psu-with-easyrail-technology-624639#

or 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/750w-xfx-pro-series-atx-psu-with-easyrail-technology-587545

but don't buy the 650 if your planning on going SLI with a second GPU at any point.


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok so the 750w will definitely have enough amps and what not to power it all?


----------



## newcomputer20 (Nov 13, 2012)

Enough for your system + another 680


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, actually a good 650 watt psu will be enough to power that rig.  For a single video card only though.  If you plan on going sli later, you would need 750-850 watt unit.

Get a Corsair TX650 or XFX 650watt.


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I am looking to get sli one day just when I have the money aha. Well after scan have messed up my order three times now its being delivered tomorrow now meaning I can order one online. Ideally from scan being that I'm currently sorting out a deal with them as compensation as I needed the stuff today latest. 

This one is only single rail and only has 70A. I'm not to sure on how much power everything draws so would that be enough. Also it's 850w

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w...ronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet-fan-atx-v23


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 14, 2012)

@your first post - OMG that is the worst PSU ive ever seen - UNCERTIFIED OMG

Also this is a case study as to why wattage means f-all.  Speak in amps my friend.  Everything runs on the 12V system essentially, and by knowing how many amps it can put on that rail, means you can work out (by multiplying it by the voltage - in this case 12VDC), to get the wattage.  Wattage is total, amperage is specific to the rail and more informative.  Your crappy 800W PSU couldnt even deliver the 



stefan-west1 said:


> Well I am looking to get sli one day just when I have the money aha. Well after scan have messed up my order three times now its being delivered tomorrow now meaning I can order one online. Ideally from scan being that I'm currently sorting out a deal with them as compensation as I needed the stuff today latest.
> 
> This one is only single rail and only has 70A. I'm not to sure on how much power everything draws so would that be enough. Also it's 850w
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w...ronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet-fan-atx-v23


Plenty - you only need higher if you plan on 3 GPUs, or extreme watercooling and overclocking.  I had 3 580s in mine everything watercooled and it pulled nearly a kW from the wall.

Your situation 70A is loads.  That PSU would probably quite happily give you 80A.


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks so much. At the start of this project I thought I knew quite a lot about computers aha. Seems I know more software than I do hardware aha. These forums are really great though so thanks to everyone


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok one quick thing, after the trouble I've had with scan they've said I won't need the corsair one but the one they've upgraded me to is an OCZ 650w one. Which I believe is this one:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w...bronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-135mm-quiet-fan-

Is this still suitable for what I have with just one graphics card as its only 46A or not?

Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 14, 2012)

The corsair is the better unit.


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I know but I'm getting the OCZ for free that's why I want to know if its suitable. They say it is but I need real opinions


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 14, 2012)

Some say ocz are good units, others say they are bad units.  I don't use them so I can't comment on them.


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well all sorted now. Spoke to them yet again and got the Corsair 850w that I posted earlier and will be here tomorrow by half 10 apparently but that's down to DPD who I wouldn't trust with anything to be honest but we will see


----------



## newcomputer20 (Nov 14, 2012)

Have fun with your new system


----------



## stefan-west1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sure I will. I've just got to build it first haha. Got experience there though just never had to actually buy the parts myself before I just fit them haha. Still expect a few more posts!


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah thats a really solid system now.


----------

